# dyndns.org/~website



## sniperdavid (2. Aug. 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ispconfig3 installiert. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit.
Auf einem test-server verwalte ich verschiedene projecte mit ispconfig3 was in meinem intranet ohne probleme funktioniert.

Im panel finde ich keine userdir function.

Könnte man in /etc/apache2/sites-available eine userdir (virtualhost,...)datei anlegen ??
ohne damit mit ispconfig3 in der quere zu kommen ??


----------



## nowayback (2. Aug. 2012)

Müsste meiner Meinung nach ohne Probleme funktionieren


----------



## sniperdavid (3. Aug. 2012)

Funkiontiert alles ohne weitere probleme 

hatte eine cname vergessen damit meine dyndns.org auf meine intranet domain umgeleitet wird

dummy.dyndns.org cname home.lan

die userdir.conf datei in mod-enabled ein bischen geändert nach der structur von ispconfig3

Userdir web
<Directory /var/www/clients/client*/web*/web >
...

apache reloaded

und alles lauft wünderbar

kan jetzt alle projecte über dyndns.org erreichen unter

http://dummy.dyndns.org/~project1.home.lan
...

und im intranet unter

project1.home.lan
..


----------

